# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Naknada za roditeljski dopust za treće dijete

## celeste

Još 6 mjeseci sam  na roditeljskom dopustu za treće dijete, do njegove treće godine. Primam naknadu 1600 i nešto sitno kuna. Zanima me dali se povisuju i te naknade i vrijedi li to i za mene ili samo za novopečene majke trećeg djeteta? Čujem razne varijante, pa ako netko ima provjerene informacije , molim vas, prosvijetlite me. Hvala

----------


## Vrci

Povisuju se za sve roditelje koji su sad na naknadama.

Naknada roditeljima koji imaju pravo na roditeljski dopust za blizance, treće i svako sljedeće dijete do treće godine života djeteta, povećava se sa 1663 kune na 2328,20 kuna.

Dobit ćeš više novaca  :Smile:

----------


## celeste

Vrci,  :Kiss: , hvala ti na dobrim vijestima, danas mi baš trebaju.

----------


## celeste

A startaju sad u srpnju ili...?  
Vidiš, daš mi prst , a hoću i ruku.

----------


## Ginger

Vrci, jesi sigurna?
ja sam mislila da se povecanje ne odnosi na drugu i trecu godinu roditeljskog dopusta

----------


## Vrci

Ono jd citat iz clanka kad su donijeli odluku. A i na radiju su rekli tako
Meni je logicno da se i te naknade povecavaju, zasto se ne bi?

----------


## tanja37

Molim Vas, ako netko zna, odgovor! Vratila sam se raditi sa trećim djetetom prije nego je navršio godinu dana. Devet mjeseci sam radila na pola a ostalo  do sada na puno radno vrijeme. On sada ima 3 godine i 4 mj. Da se sada vratim na ostatak porodiljnog, da li bi imala kakvu naknadu te do kada je taj porodiljni iskoristiv?

----------


## Gabi25

Ginger odnosi se i na drugu i treću godinu, povećanje je doduše mizerno ali nekakvo je

----------


## Ginger

ahaaa, znaci nije povecano na 4,  nego na dvije i nesto...
wooow povecanja li  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ginger

a i ovo povecanje na 4...ah...

tanja, ne znam koji ti se prosjek gleda, vjerojatno bi trebala vaditi novi
nazovi hzzo i pitaj, oni ce ti najtocnije reci

----------


## jelena.O

> Molim Vas, ako netko zna, odgovor! Vratila sam se raditi sa trećim djetetom prije nego je navršio godinu dana. Devet mjeseci sam radila na pola a ostalo  do sada na puno radno vrijeme. On sada ima 3 godine i 4 mj. Da se sada vratim na ostatak porodiljnog, da li bi imala kakvu naknadu te do kada je taj porodiljni iskoristiv?


Naknada je 1660 osim u slučaju da nisu povisii lovu koju su najavili, sav ostatak iskoristiv do osme godine djeteta za koje koristiš porodiljni ili polovicno radno vrijeme

----------


## Vrci

Povisili su, na 2328,20 kn

----------


## tanja37

Hvala svima na odgovorima!

----------


## Jadranka

> A startaju sad u srpnju ili...?


I mene ovo zanima. Prva povecana isplata ide 18.07. ili 18.08.?

----------


## martinaP

Meni je danas sjelo po starom.

----------


## Cathy

> Meni je danas sjelo po starom.


Pa da, tek u 8. sjeda po novom.

----------


## elena.os

Pozdrav!
Imam pitanje, pa ako netko zna... Koristim roditeljski dopust i radim pola radnog vremena za blizance. Dobila sam rješenje do 6. mj. 2020. 
Sad me zanima, da li mogu to prekinuti i ostati samo na roditeljskom dopustu (bez rada na pola rv)? Zaposlena sam za stalno. Hvala

----------


## Sybila

Elena, sad ja tebe pitam, nazalost ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje. Jel ja dobro vidim, da se za pola radnog vremena dobije pola place+ cijela naknada od hzzo za onaj period od 1.do 3.godine, dakle 2300?

----------


## Beti3

Da,  Sybila,  pola plaće i cijela naknada,  kroz 4 godine. I cijeli godišnji svake godine.

----------


## Sybila

Hvala Beti. Jos uvijek ne vjerujem. Proslavili smo doma jer smo si otvorili vrata da isfinanciramo bebu broj 3, za sto smo mislili da nema sanse  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

Je s time da ta godina može se prekidati skraćeno ili porodiljni jednom u godini na vremenski max.30dana

----------


## jelena.O

Pošto tebe zanima i nova trudnoća, za vrijeme eventualnih komplikacija imaš pravo na dvostruku naknadu ako su na skraćenom ali ma. 4660 kn

----------


## Sybila

> Pošto tebe zanima i nova trudnoća, za vrijeme eventualnih komplikacija imaš pravo na dvostruku naknadu ako su na skraćenom ali ma. 4660 kn


To sam vidjela, za dvostruku naknadu, negdje tu na forumu, ali nisam vidjela zakljucak, samo je netko spomenuo da se dobro provjeri, da ne bi vracale novce.
Nisam znala da je ograniceno vremenski s 30 dana, taj prekid. Jer imam jako puno godisnjeg, prakticki sam mislila bit cijelo ljeto na godisnjem. Dobro, stignem o tom jos detaljnije razmišljati.
Hvala!

----------


## jelena.O

Možda se može provjeriti jel se može vise put uzeti stanka od porodiljnog, kad je meni to trebalo nije se moglo. Tu uvijek onda može kombinirati porodiljno godišnji pa si opet cijelo ljeto doma. A ako si na porodiljno ne mora ispucati go do 30.6. Iduće godine nego do 31.12.iduce pa opet i tu može svaka kombinirati. S time da porodiljni smije koristiti do osme godine djeteta

----------


## elena.os

Sybila, da kako su i cure rekle, dobiješ pola plaće od poslodavca + 2328 od HZZOa  :Smile: 
jelena.O znaš li možda odgovor i na moje pitanje?

----------


## jelena.O

Možeš traziti novo rješenje, ali možda bi ti bilo pametno odmah traziti i go, pa nastaviti s porodiljnim

----------


## elena.os

Odlično! Baš bi nam tako i štimalo, hvala puno na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## tanja37

Pozdrav, imam pitanje ako netko zna odgovor bila bih zahvalna. Imam troje djece, za treće nisam do kraja iskoristila porodiljni. Vratila sam se raditi nakon godinu dana na pola rv plus naknada sa hzzo. Tako sam radila nekih 6 mjeseci i od tada radim puno radno vrijeme. Sad mi se nudi posao na pola radnog vremena koji me zanima ali da li mogu ponovno aktivirati i ostali porodiljni i primati ponovno naknadu i plaću za pola rv kao i ranije?

----------


## jelena.O

Kolko ja znam moraš biti zaposlena na cijeli radno vrijeme da bi mogla koristiti polovično,ovo bar mora biti na papiru puno radno vrijeme
Znači na papiru mora pisati puno radno vrijeme,ali ti smiješ aktivirati polovično radno vrijeme i dobit još od HZZO nsknadu

----------


## tanja37

Hvala na odgovoru, probati ću dogovoriti tako. Bitno mi je bilo da znam da li mogu koristiti i dalje naknadu + pola rv, malac je sad 4 god

----------


## martinaP

Moras biti zaposlena na puno rv.

----------


## tanja37

Ma mene ustvari muči da li i dalje mogu dobivati naknadu ili to vrijedi samo dok dijete ne napuni 3 godine. On je 4...

----------


## jelena.O

A to tebe muči,????
Ostatak kolko ti je ostalo možeš koristiti do njegovog osmog rođendana bilo polovično ili cijeli porodiljni

----------


## jelena.O

Kak ja u grubo računam ti si iskoristila cca 15 mjeseci porodiljnom,godinu cijelog i pol godine polovično,nadam se da si pisala zahtjev kad si prelazila na puno radno vrijeme

----------


## tanja37

Ma već sam promijenila tri posla od toga na kojeg sam se vratila na pola rv....
Sad mi se otvorio jedan na pola radnog vremena, mogla bi se dogovoriti da mi pišu puno pa da tražim pola i naknadu ali nekako mislim da više nemam pravo na tu naknadu jer on ima 4 godine.
I da, iskoristila sam 11 mjeseci porodiljnog i onda još 9 mjeseci radila na pola rv + naknada

----------


## tanja37

Zvala bi ih u hzzo da pitam ali mi je hitno, trebala bi sutra ujutro javiti pristajem li, ponudila mi frendica u petak popodne...

----------


## jelena.O

Računaj da ti to teće tek dva tri tjedna kasnije,dok stigne rješenje s HZZO 
Moraš imati unapred potpisan papir za posao,na tvom mjestu bi sad potpisala papire za posao s poslodavcem,počela raditi,onda bi preddla papire premda HZZO,mislim ipak treba i par dana poslodavcu da to sredi svi papirologiju uz tvoj posao

----------


## jelena.O

I da ne znam kak si regulirala godine u staroj firmi,neki daju da prebacim godišnji,a neke to je zanima

----------


## Beti3

> Ma mene ustvari muči da li i dalje mogu dobivati naknadu ili to vrijedi samo dok dijete ne napuni 3 godine. On je 4...


Imaš pravo do 8. djetetovog rođendana i dobivaš naknadu kad god si na porodiljnom

----------


## tanja37

Super! Hvala puno cure i Beti3!

----------


## jelena.O

Jesi uspjela aktivirati?

----------


## jelena.O

Kak si regulirala godišnji kod starog poslodavca?

----------


## tanja37

Sve dogovoreno, na naknadu imam pravo, prijavit će me od desetog mjeseca jer mi je do tada ugovor kod sadašnjeg poslodavca...go ću iskoristiti do tada.

----------


## jelena.O

Onda si sve posložila,nek dobro pita kak se to obračunava polovično radmo vrijeme,malko zna bit problema što je usred mjeseca ako bude išlo usred mjeseca
Sretno

----------


## Emy30

Mene zanima dal na trece al iz drugog braka imam pravo na tri godine porodiljnog il ne?Hvala

----------


## jelena.O

Ako du svi od istog roditelja koji trazi to pravo da
Ajd da pojasnim 
Tata ima jedno djete ozeni se ponovo i dobi jos dvoje on ima pravo ali njegova nova zena ne

----------


## Beti3

> Mene zanima dal na trece al iz drugog braka imam pravo na tri godine porodiljnog il ne?Hvala


Da, naravno da imaš.

----------


## Ninchy

Pozz,i mene zanima isto.Imam dvoje djece iz prvog braka koja su ostala kod bivseg muza,a sad imam trece dijete s drugim mužem.Dali imam pravo na 3 godine porodiljnog

----------

